# jeff foiles the fraud



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

does anyone have the new cabelas waterfowl catalog? On the back cover and inside the magazine there is a picture of foiles and underneath it says,

jeff foiles
world duck and goose calling champion

jeff has never won either contest. This is yet another case of foiles trying to make himself sound bigger and better than he is. what a fraud


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Could be something Cabela's added themselves, or he's banking on the average guy not knowing this to sell more stuff?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Anas,
Why do you have it in so bad for Jeff Foiles?


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Mr. Anas,

Here we go again...

Did your parents forget to mail you your Antipsychotic Medications for your Tourettes again?

Or, are you just someone who likes to post attacks of people from the privacy of your keyboard using Pseudonyms that reflect your lifestyle?

You know I am from Illinois, born, raised and have spent the majority of my life here. And while I have hunted with a number of well-known hunters, outfitters, guides and callers from Canada to the Gulf of Mexico - some with ego's to match their lack of common courtesy - I have never met Mr. Foiles to the best of my knowledge. For all I know, you might be dead on with your attacks and accusations (see details at this LINK ). But most people with common decency, fair morals and standards to match, would think twice before maintaining the level of behavior you continue to exhibit here at NoDak Outdoors (IMHO).

I am not an old curmudgeon yet, and might even discover some day that I too might not like Mr. Foiles after meeting him in person or through some other appropriate interaction, but I could never envision reverting back to a pre-teen and doing what you seem to thrive on.

I have personally met another person who (publicly and privately) exhibited the same "qualities" you have demonstrated here at another waterfowl web site this past year and now he is no longer there. His real name came out and now he will never be able to participate in a reputable waterfowl endeavor because of his behavior. Maybe he craved that notoriety - I will never know. However, one thing I do know is that what goes around comes around. Some call it Karma, some call it other things. I just hate to see or hear someone continue to get attacked by anonymous individuals who remain a legend in their own mind. It simply isn't fair.

In closing tonight, might I suggest you ask your parents to go to this web site and read the content AND then go  here and buy these books at Amazon, and then read them with you...


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I personally met Jeff and his staff at the Game Fair this weekend. I was more than impressed with his professionalism. He was more than willing to talk to me about anything i asked. His calls were on a huge display and there must have been a minimum of 5 people grabbing and blowing them at any givin time. I commented on the fact that he was awfully trusting with his products in the hands of so many consumers amidst all the comotion. His reply was nothing more than a smile. He then offered to put a new reed in my SMH that i had brought with and tune it free of charge(unlike any other call maker there). Jeff made me realize that anyone who loves waterfowling enough to turn it into there livelyhood, can be a very happy and a good person. I only talked to him for maybe 10 minutes, but he never once tried to sell me anything, or push his products to me. I can honestly say that by not trying to be a salesman to my face, Jeff sold me on his products. I have never had one problem with his calls or his service. Meeting Jeff was just what i anticipated, something that i enjoyed very much.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup go to Flocknockers and read about Jeff. It seems he bends over backwards to help others. It seems as the only people that have a problem with the guy are a bunch of college drunks. You can't and don't compare.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Whatever he's labeled he's obviously left an affect on the world of goose hunting, enough anyways to touch a few cords but you can't please everyone.

I've blown one of his calls for 4 years and it's killed geese for me.

Sorry guys, this won't continue.

Anas, I think I've warned you of the forum rules before and I won't again.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

LOCKED


----------

